# Equine Retail Industry



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

In the US, the RRP you mention is listed as the MSRP on items and stands for Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price. Extremely common and the norm for vehicle dealerships but not so common for other items. The dealers can choose to discount this or raise the price for a particularly desirable model.

We in the US do not have the strict rules that Europe has. Price fixing is frowned upon but in general the market determines what a particular item is worth and can be sold for.

If you are referring to equine items such as tack from small to big, the internet has made it extremely easy to price shop here in the US. You can go to any tack store, find for instance a saddle or pair of boots you like, make note of the manufacturer and model and then find hugely discounted prices online from numerous suppliers.

In general, a store owner in the US is going to buy an item at whatever price they can negotiate with the manufacturer and then they are free to choose how much they plan to charge for that item. 

I'm not sure that is any help to you, the rules in the US are quite different from Europe-the price people are willing to pay is what that item is worth and it keeps products competitively priced to the advantage of the consumer!


----------

